# fresh install dhcpcd fails to obtain IP address

## bsdtux

All, 

  I seem to be having trouble after a fresh install of gentoo x86 on a Dell d630. When it boots up I see where it says trying to rebind to 192.168.2.x . It then says broadcasting for a lease, timed out, allowing 8 seconds for IPV4, then searches for apipa address. 

Now then interesting part is once I login if I kill dhcpcd and then do a dhcpcd enp9s0 it will obtain an address. 

I am pretty much at a loss of where to being my next phase of troubleshooting. any help would be appreciated. 

lspci shows the ethernet as a BCM5755M gigabit ethernet and it is connected to a Cisco 806.1W router.

----------

## ShadowCat8

Greetings,

Out of curiosity, what does your /etc/conf.d/net file have for the interface?

HTH.  Let us know.

----------

## bsdtux

it has the following

```
config_enp9s0="dhcp"
```

----------

## ShadowCat8

Okay,

After you restart dhcpcd, what do you get from "ifconfig -a"?  

And, what does the dmesg say about what happened during the time it failed on boot?  BTW, if you haven't looked through dmesg before, the best way I know to scan it is, once you have brought up the system, log in as root and do:

```
 ~ # dmesg | less
```

And the output we are looking for is what happened when the system was setting up and working with the interface (I bolded the lines in the example below):

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> ...<snip>...
> 
> ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xfe00 ctl 0xfd00 bmdma 0xfa00 irq 20
> 
> ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xfc00 ctl 0xfb00 bmdma 0xfa08 irq 20
> ...

 

HTH.  Let us know.

----------

## bsdtux

after restarting dhcpcd then doing ifconfig -a I get an IP address. Which is good. 

Also here is the output from dmesg

```
dmesg | grep enp9s0

[   12.700313] systemd-udevd[12246]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp9s0

[   21.541844] tg3 0000:09:00.0 enp9s0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex

[   21.541847] tg3 0000.09:00.0 enp9s0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX

```

Now I just did some expiermenting and I guess I was thinking (I feel really stupid actually) and did the following

```
rc-update add dhcpcd default
```

then rebooted. 

then it took about 15 to 20 seconds but I was able to get an IP address automatically now. I doubled check and I couldn't find in the setup guide that you should add dhcpcd but thinking about it I was like if that is a daemon then I should have it auto start on bootup.

----------

